# YAYEE!!! Going to pick up pup tomorrow!!



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

After about 8 months of looking for a puppy we put it on the backburner for a few weeks as we went away for holiday/work. Arrived home today, saw an ad, and are going to pick her up tomorrow!! Very excited and completely ready mentally - however, not ready physically! Have NOTHING! We'll pop to a pet shop on the way to pick her up. So what essentials would you reccommend immediately? On the list is bed, bowls, brush, safety gate, toys and the breeder is giving us a supply of food.

Not sure about a crate? Both my husband and I were brought up with dogs as family pets and never used crates, and although they don't look very pleasant, I know some people swear by them. What's the general consensus on this forum?

Oh my goodness! So much to think about! Do I put her in her designated sleeping room from the start, or in our bedroom? And when are we supposed to start potty training and learning to sit, stay etc?

I CANNOT WAIT!!!! Although still not counting my chickens as have been let down by 2 breeders already and each time it was like a mini grievance. But FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED!!

Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol what a whirlwind you in at the moment lol. we were a bit like that with Delta. 

a grate is just a dog bed with a door or a babys cot safe and confined when youv not got your eyes on them. 

so tell us more about this lietle one, what cross is she, what colour, do you have a name yet ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry i edited you pole to add a new option as i didnt agree with eiter option lol hope you dont mind as i beleave its an individual choice some peaple do well without crates others need them, so i find it an individual thing lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So excited for you! I did it very similar to you - found Dylan last minute and brought him home then went to the pet shop! Add collar and lead to your list - you can get nice puppy sets with both. And LOTS of disinfectant and paper towel, and maybe puppy wipes or cleaning spray and puppy pads if you want to use them, although I didn't.
Most on this forum are very pro-crate. I just don't feel comfortable with the concept, but I accept that they can be very useful. I'm lucky that Dylan has always been great in the house, even when left on his own with free run of the downstairs he has never done any damage, so I've managed fine without one.
Potty training can start straight away - I suggest you take her out every hour and give a chosen command word eg "potty" or "hurry up" and reward and praise if she obliges. 
As for sleeping arrangements, opinions differ. Maybe just go with your instinct. Enjoy and take lots of pics for us!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Collar and lead! Doh! Of course! And noted the paper towels and cleaning stuff! Thanks for that Helen! And thanks for your messages Kendal - appreciate your help with the poll!!

She's a cross between a working cocker mum and a miniature poodle dad and is an apricot colour. I think she's got some white markings on her - but difficult to tell from the photos. Can't wait to see her!!

We were originally going to have a labradoodle - but was worried that they might get a bit big - so changed our mind to a cockapoo about a year ago (but had to wait until I started to work from home before we could actually get one). We quickly started calling our future dog "Noodle" (the Labradoodle) and have spent the last year putting in wooden and tiled floors "for Noodle", doggy proofing the kitchen "for Noodle", designing the study with space "for Noodle" to sleep - so that might just stick! She'd have to be Noodle the Spoodle I guess...!!! Or Noodle the Cockapoo-dle! Or we might decide to call her something else once we meet her!

Will deffo take pics!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

How exciting! As for the kennel thing, definately personal preference. You could always start out using it and see how it goes. If you don't start out using it, it might be tricky to begin using it when they are older. The kennel is good to have for car travel or visiting people too, especially when they are not quite toilet trained. We have also used it when Chloe needed a break from her naughty behaviour  I have read never to use the kennel for that but it has worked for us. 

We still kennel Chloe at night in our living room downstairs and she is fine with it. We always put her bunny in with her at night. When she was spayed and wearing the cone, we let her sleep out of the kennel and we found she did quite a bit of wandering around, instead of sleeping. And she IS one who will get into mischief even though we have tried to puppy proof the place.

And yes, LOTS of paper towels needed, haha. On carpet , we use a spot cleaner specifically to get the smell out, but we just use vinegar on the floors and wipe it up with the paper towel.

Good luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we went to the pet shop as soon as we picked her up to buy everything...we spent $250 getting ready!! lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> we went to the pet shop as soon as we picked her up to buy everything...we spent $250 getting ready!! lol.


did you find any of the stuff you got, you never used. when preparing for Gypsy, i still have collers, leads, bedding toys and treats(now in the bin as out of date) that we never used.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Aww i bet you carnt wait!!! i had to wait a few weeks for Izzy and it was unbearable!!!! i was that excited. I was a bit unsure about a crate at first i didnt like the thought of locking her away in one, but a few days after we got her, walls and skirting started to be chewed. Now its the best thing all round Izzy loves it she thinks of it as her place and is really comfortable with it. She even goes in it on her own when she wants a quiet 5 mins. When its bedtime she jumps staight in and settles down. We had her upstairs for the first month then moved her to the living room she wa fine with that cause she was in her crate which she knew was her bed. Its peace of mind for you too i know she's not up to any mischief.!! My sister has just got a puppy but she doe'st use a crate and they are fine without one... its like everyone's said its your own preference really.What colour is your lil one?? Izzy's dad was apricot but she's just like her mum black all over. Can't wait to hear about your lil pup.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How exciting you've obviously given itloads of thought and prepared your home then its the scary bit of actually doing it your excited but theres that element of oh dear. Ive voted personal choice in the poll cos really its what right for every individual owner and what suites your lifestyle.Having said that I would nt have been without one.. especially in the begining although like you you've to initially get your head around the concept. But I found more for peace of mind if nothing else you know they are safe at night or for periods when you are nt going to be around. Mable goes and gets in hers when she's ready for bed... and handy if you're going anywhere bed can come with you... good luck with little Noodle x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've got her! Will post some pics now... xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooh antiscipation x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooooh antiscipation x


We're all so kind and supportive of the choices other people make without imposing strong views that 'personal choice' will romp home - I'd put good money on it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Newbie said:


> We've got her! Will post some pics now... xx


Ohhh how exciting another apricot working x miniature just like Flo...


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi there

Good luck with getting Noodle tomorrow! I am so excited for you!! I have got to wait six more weeks to get my little ball of fluff!!

Jude


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Doh!! Didn't see the messages saying you have already got her!! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------

